# Going to Bolivia and Peru for Christmas break!



## Vinegaroonie (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello all,

I've just learned that I'm going to Bolivia and Peru for Christmas break and want to know what to look for and where to find it! In Bolivia, we will be staying with friends in Tarija. The friends will be supplying us with a private helicopter/plane to go to any nearby remote jungle areas, including a large untouched jungle region that they apparently own (if you haven't guessed, they have money). Not sure about Peru yet, but I will specify once I find out where we'll be.

What I'd like to find (not taking for obvious reasons, just pictures and memories )


Dart Frogs of any kind
Large beetles (Dynastes, Megasoma, etc)
Tarantulas and mygales if present
Mantids
Any bird, mammals or reptiles of particular interest (just suggest!)

Obviously these are just guidelines, suggest anything else you think I should see!

I have a ton of flexibility of where I can go, but I have no idea what any good spots might be or even what habitats to look in. Just start listing stuff and where/when to find it I guess. I don't know how much knowledge people here have of specific places/parks to go but even just habitats is helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2015)

You can find ALL of those animals and inverts - and more, everything - in San Pedro Prison (Bolivia, La Paz) but it's not recommended. Ah ah.. joking. Great nations, man.. there's a lot to see, btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Aug 18, 2015)

I want your friends. Private helicopter and owned large section of jungle? That's insane.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Aug 18, 2015)

They owned unilever xD but yeah they're really nice people xD


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2015)

Best advice? Get in touch with Jason (protectyaaneck) and ask him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Aug 25, 2015)

Been waiting for more replies and for Jason to maybe post here but nothing :/. I feel weird messaging him tbh. Anyone else? Even just species names and their habitats?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 25, 2015)

Josh Richards is in Peru, LOTS of Dipluridae there according to him.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Aug 25, 2015)

Damn, wish I could bring some home XD


----------



## Liverwort (Aug 28, 2015)

Choeradodis would probably be pretty common there. I've heard of people finding them near streetlights.


----------



## Hisserdude (Sep 4, 2015)

There's some nice roach species in peru, Pseudophyllodromia for one look awesome!


----------

